# Shelf Life of Plastisol transfers



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I am about to order some custom transfers and was wondering about the shelf life of these transfers. I was thinking of ordering a good many, but will not use them all at once..Also what would be the best suggestions for storage of my transfers. Thanks a lot!
Chad


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204-3.html#post141202


----------

